# Does anyone know if this diffuser work



## NAL (Feb 27, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Aquarium-Plants...QQihZ011QQcategoryZ117435QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

It's so small and can be external....Does anyone have experience with it?


----------



## underwurlde (May 13, 2007)

No comment. Never seen them before.

I DO know these are good & are widely used: Do an ebay search for: AquaMagic Rhinox.

Andy


----------



## NAL (Feb 27, 2007)

i need an external but thanks


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

You can contact RexGrigg.com for an external one.


----------



## NAL (Feb 27, 2007)

I already built my own external reactor but this one would be nice because it's so small.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Oh, OK.


----------



## Sly_Marbo (Jun 12, 2006)

I have heard that the ones on ebay are a cheap immatation of the actual one. I think the ebay ones have some cheap plastic for the diffuser, while the authentic ones have some stainless steel. Still, it couldn't hurt to try it out.


----------



## NAL (Feb 27, 2007)

Where are these stainless steel diffusers?


----------



## Sly_Marbo (Jun 12, 2006)

The only place I've seen them is from a store located in Tiawan, I have seen them in some of Oliver Knotts tank's though.


----------



## BigRed27 (Mar 11, 2004)

Did you end up buying that diffuser off ebay? Did it work well. It looks like a good idea just wondering if it worked.


----------



## teacherthomas (Jul 14, 2006)

Yes the ones from Taiwan are stainless steel. They are made by a company called ISTA. They work very well. I have one here, no rush, no build up and no cleaning. just hooked in the hose between the canister filter and the return in the tank (rain bar). Create a mist effect

The way the show them hooked up in the pictures aren't very as good and usually just causes gases to build up in the canister filter, making it more noisy and wear down faster.


----------



## NAL (Feb 27, 2007)

I bought mine, but never changed it with my DIY which has been working fine. The only problem I have is when it comes time to clean my filter and then I have to get the air out of the system with my huge diy reactor. I just thought this would be easier and cleaner looking. 

So you don't have to have it so the top of it is the inlet like most inline reactors?


----------

